# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2020 às 00:39)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2020 às 02:32)

Parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
8.0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2020 às 09:29)

Bom dia, chuva e vento, 3,2mm e 14°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2020 às 10:08)

10.5°C no Sarzedo, neste momento sem chuva.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2020 às 10:12)

Boas…..hoje mais fresco,nublado e chuviscos puxados a vento ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2020 às 10:43)

*11.6ºC*
Noite bem chuvosa, *14.7mm* acumulados.
Ontem acabou nos 13.2mm.

Alguns valores interessantes hoje até às 10h:
33.7mm em Olivera de Frades (mais de 72mm contando com o acumulado de ontem)
28.9mm em Vouzela
21.3mm em Sátão


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2020 às 12:30)

Boas, chuva forte, 8,2mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Mar 2020 às 15:54)

De madrugada acordei duas vezes com chuva forte mas não tenho noção das horas. Pelo menos caiu qualquer coisa que se visse/ouvisse.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2020 às 16:46)

*12ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora e meia.
*21.6mm *acumulados.

44.7mm em São João do Monte, Tondela
44.3mm em Oliveira de Frades até às 16h


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2020 às 17:54)

*21.3mm* em Oliveira de Frades na última hora e* 65.6mm* até ao momento. Vai ultrapassar certamente os 100mm e deve ser uma estação que ultrapassa facilmente esse valor nestas situações.


----------



## huguh (1 Mar 2020 às 18:13)

por aqui chuva desde bem cedo, ainda não eram 8h quando saí de casa e já caia, embora nada  de especial
desde as 15h chove mais persistentemente e com mais intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2020 às 18:20)

Boas...nublado e uma passagem forte pelas 14h...de poucos minutos ,rendeu 2.0mm,é só ver passar nuvens,de momentos pingos com algum vento,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2020 às 18:32)

Boa tarde, continua o vento, 14°C com 16,5mm acumulado

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2020 às 19:06)

joralentejano disse:


> *21.3mm* em Oliveira de Frades na última hora e* 65.6mm* até ao momento. Vai ultrapassar certamente os 100mm e deve ser uma estação que ultrapassa facilmente esse valor nestas situações.


mais *19.3mm* na última hora. *84.9mm* no total.

Vai lá vai...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2020 às 19:16)

Boas...aguaceiros mais pesados a chegar ...puxados a vento ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2020 às 19:25)

joralentejano disse:


> mais *19.3mm* na última hora. *84.9mm* no total.
> 
> Vai lá vai...



Muita chuva mesmo, até começo a desconfiar, mas Pessegueiro do Vouga, não muito distante vai nos 65mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2020 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui 19,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2020 às 21:06)

Boas….a chuva pesada já chegou ,com vento forte ,finalmente alguma chuva ,com 13.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Mar 2020 às 21:09)

O vento já se vai fazendo notar.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2020 às 21:19)

Muita chuva também em Várzea da Serra, em especial desde o final da tarde.

35,4mm acumulados até ao momento.
Fevereiro terminou com 32,8mm.

O vento também está forte.
Rajada de 72,4km/h às 20h38.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 22:04)

O grosso da precipitação está, neste momento, a seguir para sudeste. 
Espera-se, portanto, uma noite de chuva pelas Beiras e Trás-os-Montes. 

Infelizmente, o Litoral Centro e as regiões a sul do Tejo passarão completamente ao lado da "animação".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2020 às 22:06)

Boas...o vento continua forte ,menos aguaceiros ,com 13.1ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## huguh (1 Mar 2020 às 22:21)

2 horas sem luz desde as 20h... continua a chover e vento intenso tambem com rajadas


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2020 às 22:33)

Chuva forte já hà umas horas, * 46mm* acumulados.

Assim de repente, alguns valores:
76.5mm em Vouzela
66.8mm em São João do Monte, Tondela (wu)
64.6mm em Sátão
60.7mm em Gandufe, Mangualde (wu)
58.3mm em Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde
56.8mm em Vilar Seco, Nelas
53.3mm em Ermida, Tondela (wu)


Tendo em conta que várias estações do distrito tiveram valores na ordem dos 10-12mm por hora, os valores das horas mais chuvosas na estação de Oliveira de Frades até me parecem credíveis(já que é uma zona muito mais chuvosa), mas entretanto deixou de mostrar dados, tem acontecido muito com estas novas estações.

9.5mm e velocidade média do vento de 54.7km/h na última hora na estação de São Pedro do Sul, a 1050m de altitude.
A maioria das novas estações do distrito são em altos, pelo que estes valores não me surpreendem.


----------



## huguh (1 Mar 2020 às 23:08)

mais 2 falhas de energia nos ultimos 30 min


----------



## Ruk@ (2 Mar 2020 às 01:40)

Em Lamego chove bastante e o vento está bastante forte!


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Mar 2020 às 02:20)

Rajada de 143Km/h às 2h (a hora na estação está errada) em Carrazedo de Montenegro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu S61 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2020 às 07:43)

Depois de uma noite tempestuosa, a temperatura desceu um pouco. 4,5ºC numa pausa entre aguaceiros.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2020 às 08:12)

Bom dia, o vento não passou dos 50km/h por aqui, foi uma noite e madrugada com motivos de preocupação devido ao vento, a precipitação ontem ficou pelos 26,5mm, hoje 7,2mm com 11°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2020 às 10:55)

bartotaveira disse:


> Rajada de 143Km/h às 2h (a hora na estação está errada) em Carrazedo de Montenegro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muitos estragos por aí?


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2020 às 12:59)

*10.4ºC, *de momento não chove.
Segue nos *7.4mm*, mas já hà zonas do distrito acima dos 30mm

Valores de ontem, acima dos 60mm:

Penoita, Vouzela (pelos valores de temperatura e precipitação que tem tido, tenho quase a certeza que se localiza uns km a Nororeste em relação ao local onde está assinala no mapa do ipma, deve ser a uns 800m de altitude em plena Serra da Penoita): 94mm até às 23h, teve uma rajada máxima de 102.2km/h
Oliveira de Frades: 91.5mm até às 19h
Sátão: 81.3mm
São João do Monte, Tondela (wu): 80mm
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde 78.8mm
Vilar Seco, Nelas: 69.3mm
Gandufe, Mangualde (wu): 67.8mm
Ermida, Tondela (wu): 64mm
Vouzela, vila (wu): 63.5mm

Por aqui ficou-se nos *55.6mm

*


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2020 às 13:34)

Esta manhã foi possível observar os aguaceiros de neve nas serras aqui bem próximas, nomeadamente na Nogueira. Chegou mesmo a cair alguma água-neve aqui na cidade. Algo que tem sido bem raro este ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2020 às 14:19)

Boas...manhã muito ventosa ,a frente ainda durou com chuva até hás 4 da matina ,sol e nuvens e ventania ,com 12.5ºC e 7.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.3ºC / 17.3ºC e 10.0mm .


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2020 às 16:25)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã foi possível observar os aguaceiros de neve nas serras aqui bem próximas, nomeadamente na Nogueira. Chegou mesmo a cair alguma água-neve aqui na cidade. Algo que tem sido bem raro este ano.



Porto (Sanábria) hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2020 às 19:14)

Boas...sol e nuvens e ventosa a tarde ,o vento mais calmo e de W e fresco,céu limpo e sem manta a temperatura a descer ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2020 às 19:29)

*7.5ºC*
Não choveu mais, máxima de *11.9ºC *de madrugada.


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2020 às 19:34)

Umas fotos de um aguaceiro de neve / graupel, esta tarde, na Nogueira.








Mais ao pormenor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2020 às 23:00)

Boas….vento mais calmo ,com 8.0ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Mar 2020 às 23:34)

Boa noite, manhã de aguaceiros com a temperatura nos 3 graus a uma altitude de 1100 metros.
A fazer lembrar que o inverno ainda não acabou.
Sigo com 10.1.

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mar 2020 às 08:02)

Bom dia, ontem a chuva rendeu 9mm, com uma tarde e início da noite só com nuvens, hoje a chuva que é fraca está de regresso com 1,2mm e 13,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2020 às 14:09)

Boas...só nublado e vento ,só chuviscos logo pela manhã ,com 16.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 14.8ºC e 7.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2020 às 17:55)

Boas...sem chuva ,só nublado e fazer de manta...temperatura não mexe ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2020 às 20:16)

Boas...só nublado ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (4 Mar 2020 às 11:46)

*11.3ºC*, céu nublado.
*3.1mm *acumulados.

*67.1mm* em Março, já ultrapassou o valor de Fevereiro.

Valores na ordem dos 150mm em São João do Monte, Serra do Caramulo
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1/graph/2020-03-4/2020-03-4/monthly

Oliveira de Frades já ultrapassou os 160mm mesmo com as falhas que a estação tem tido, provavelmente já iria perto dos 200mm(tenho registado os valores horários da estação ao fim do dia)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2020 às 12:38)

Boas...por cá a secura continua ...é só ver nuvens a passar ...nunca mais chove ,com 16.6ºC...a subir .

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2020 às 16:08)

Boas...por aqui...as nuvens mais carregadas a deixar alguns pingos ...já dura algum tempo ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (4 Mar 2020 às 17:00)

*12.5ºC*
Tarde dominada pela chuva fraca, *6.4mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2020 às 19:12)

Boas...por cá continua só nublado ,pasmaceira ,com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (4 Mar 2020 às 20:08)

*12.1ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca com poucas interrupções, *8.2mm *acumulados.

15.8mm em Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2020 às 20:45)

Boa noite, ontem a chuva foi dominante todo o dia, fraca com apenas 4,5mm, hoje também chove fraco mas com abertas, hoje apenas 1,5mm e 15°C.

Fotos tiradas de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2020 às 21:50)

Boas...nublado e mais vento ,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Mar 2020 às 23:27)

*11.6ºC*
Praticamente não houve chuva moderada, todo o dia corrido a chuva fraca*.*
*9.9mm *


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2020 às 06:48)

Bom dia, hoje "volta" a chuva que desde as 5:00 caíram 6,2mm acompanhado de vento forte.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2020 às 07:22)

Estão 12°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2020 às 07:53)

8.2°C
Mais 11.7mm durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2020 às 14:23)

Boas...alguma chuva durante a madrugada ...pouca coisa ,e está feito para os próximos dias...seca ,sol e nuvens ,mais ventoso e fresco,com 13.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2020 às 16:33)

Boas….mais sol e continua bastante ventoso ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2020 às 17:23)

*9.3ºC*, pouco choveu durante a tarde, *12.2mm* acumulados.
O vento é que está bem forte!!

Alguns valores acima de 30mm no distrito:

32mm na Penoita, Vouzela até às 17h

31.2mm em São João do Monte, Tondela.
186mm no mês.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1/graph/2020-03-5/2020-03-5/monthly


----------



## huguh (5 Mar 2020 às 18:00)

hoje o dia foi maioritariamente com sol e chuva ao mesmo tempo...  de manhã alguns aguaceiros mais intensos mas depois lá vinha o sol.
Agora de tarde de novo sol mas sempre com aquela chuva miudinha ou chuvisco a acompanhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2020 às 18:52)

Boas...hoje sem manta   a descer bem,vento mais calmo e fresco,com 10.5ºC...está perto da mínima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2020 às 22:01)

Boas...ainda algumas nuvens,vento fresco,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (5 Mar 2020 às 22:19)

chove bem agora


----------



## Bajorious (6 Mar 2020 às 02:54)

Nublado com alguns chuviscos puxados a vento.
7.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2020 às 08:05)

Bom dia, ontem dia típico de Março com chuva e boas abertas e 7,7mm. Hoje pouca chuva com 1,0mm e mais frio com 12,1°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2020 às 09:21)

*6.7ºC*, céu nublado, vento moderado.
De noite acumulou mais *1.5mm*, o mês segue nos *88.7mm*


Está agreste na Serra da Arada!!
Windchill de -6.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2020 às 10:11)

Certamente estará com rajadas perto ou acima dos 100 km/h portanto a sensação deve ser ainda pior


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2020 às 12:42)

Boas...voltamos aos dias de sol ...a chuva foi-se  por tempo indeterminado ,noites e manhãs frescas e tardes quentes ...a secura continua ,com 14.5ºC e vento seco.

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 15.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2020 às 13:30)

Não choveu mais por aqui, *10.3ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2020 às 17:47)

As montanhas voltam a ficar brancas. Não por muito tempo, provavelmente.





Por aqui, algum vento e 7,7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2020 às 18:00)

O vento não dá tréguas, *9.1ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *11.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2020 às 18:30)

Boas...céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa fresca já correr ,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...ligeira brisa fresca de WNW,com 8.9ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2020 às 21:33)

*6.4ºC*, vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mar 2020 às 02:03)

Algumas nuvens e vento moderado. Bastante frio.
7.4°C // 62%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mar 2020 às 07:11)

Bom dia, alguma geada com 2,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2020 às 10:05)

O vento abrandou durante a noite, e a temperatura baixou até aos *3ºC*.
*8.8ºC* por agora, céu limpo.

Mínima de -0.6ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2020 às 10:43)

Boas….sol e algumas nuvens altas a chegar ,seca há vista ,nunca mais chove ,com 12.2ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2020 às 11:46)

Tarde agradável a caminho, *12.3ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2020 às 13:51)

*14.6ºC*, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2020 às 14:14)

Boas….mais quente e seco ...sequinho a perder de vista ,com 17.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2020 às 17:07)

Temperatura em queda,* 15.6ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *16.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2020 às 19:01)

Boas...voltamos aos finais de tarde calmos ,com 13.2ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2020 às 20:45)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.5ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2020 às 20:55)

8.5ºC


----------



## Bajorious (8 Mar 2020 às 02:09)

7.7°C // 63%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2020 às 07:50)

Bom dia, hoje céu nublado e 5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Mar 2020 às 10:32)

Bons dias, céu limpo, e por volta das 8 da manhã o termómetro da farmácia marcava 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2020 às 11:55)

Boas...noite fresquinha ...hoje sem sol ,nunca mais chove ,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2020 às 13:42)

*10.1ºC*, céu nublado.
Dia fresco, ainda chuviscou com alguma intensidade durante umas 2 horas durante a manhã, mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2020 às 14:31)

Boa tarde, um chuvisco rendeu 0,7mm, 13°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2020 às 17:30)

Por aqui nada de precipitação. 12,5ºC agora.

Extremos: 4,7ºC / 12,6ºC

Esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2020 às 18:42)

Boas...secura ...máxima prevista era de 19.0ºC ...ficou longe da máxima ,próximos serão piores ,secura e ,restos de nuvens,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2020 às 18:49)

Voltaram os chuviscos na última hora, 8.1°C

A máxima não foi além dos 10.6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2020 às 20:46)

Boas...algum vento e com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.3ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Mar 2020 às 00:59)

7.5°C // 77%Hr
Próximos dias com máximas vergonhosas para a época, embora as mínimas continuem baixas..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2020 às 12:29)

Boas...a semana começa em secura ,sol maluco ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2020 às 13:29)

Boas ....máxima prevista 20.0ºC ,está pelas bordas ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2020 às 15:07)

Boas ...pronto ...já chegou aos vinte .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2020 às 18:55)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,mais um final de tarde calma ,com no horizonte ...é do aquecimento ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2020 às 20:54)

Boa noite, a manhã  apresentou o céu nublado e algum nevoeiro, a tarde foi quente com algumas nuvens altas.

Fotos de manhã e as duas últimas pelo fim da tarde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2020 às 20:54)

Boas…noite de lua grande ,tudo calmo ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2020 às 21:55)

Boas...já algum vento em movimento ,com 13.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2020 às 07:12)

Bom dia, 5,0°C com nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2020 às 09:12)

Boas...secura ...hoje já está a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,a esta hora com 16.0ºC...nunca mais chove .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2020 às 12:50)

Boas...o gajo lá de cima já a incomodar ,quente e seco ,com 22.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (10 Mar 2020 às 13:17)

20.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (10 Mar 2020 às 16:12)

Quentinho na zona baixa da Covilhã... 23ºC!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2020 às 20:00)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,dia mais quente do ano ,ainda com 18.1ºC...parece verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2020 às 22:03)

Boas….tudo calmo ,noite de lua grande ,com 16.6ºC...pouca vontade para descer .

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 23.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2020 às 07:13)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 4,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2020 às 07:48)

Por aqui um dia de verão que começa com uma ligeira geada. -1ºC na relva. Mínimas de 2ºC / 3ºC nas estações mais próximas. No meu sensor, 5ºC de mínima.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2020 às 10:09)

Já nos *21.6ºC* após uma mínma de *8ºC*

O calor a atacar cedo no distrito de Viseu, fresco apenas nos vales:





Voltou a estação de Viseu cidade, teve uma mínima em redor dos 4ºC hoje, e provavelmente terá uma máxima acima dos 25ºC!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2020 às 12:03)

Boas ...tudo igual ,em força ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2020 às 12:08)

25ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mar 2020 às 15:10)

Não faço a mínima ideia da temperatura que está, a única coisa que sei é que está um calor dos diabos e não se pode andar de casaco na rua.

Por aqui céu limpo... e calor.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2020 às 15:14)

Estabilizou nos* 26.1ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Não me surpreendia se o record de Março para Viseu(27.4ºC) fosse batido, ou perto disso.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2020 às 16:15)

Foi mesmo de *26.1ºC* a máxima, valor típico de Junho, não esperava tanto calor!!

Agora já vai arrefecendo rápido, como é habitual, *24.6ºC *e sopra uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2020 às 16:31)

Boas...a máxima do ano já foi batida ,nublado e abafado ,com 23.0ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Mar 2020 às 17:23)

Tenham dó de mim que vim de camisola interior, camisola e casaco de malha. O casaco de malha ainda tirei mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2020 às 18:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tenham dó de mim que vim de camisola interior, camisola e casaco de malha. O casaco de malha ainda tirei mas mesmo assim...



Já não se pode confiar cegamente no mês do ano em que estamos, na altura de escolher a roupa!!! 


*20.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2020 às 20:48)

Fresquinho já, 15.1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2020 às 21:02)

Boas...hoje foi a trabalhar para a máxima ,noite de inverno ainda com temperatura quase tropical ,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2020 às 21:02)

Boas...hoje foi a trabalhar para a máxima ,noite de inverno ainda com temperatura quase tropical ,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2020 às 21:17)

Boa noite, dia primaveril com máxima de 26°C, por agora 15°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2020 às 22:41)

Boas...com manta  a temperatura não desce  ,com 18.8ºC e ligeira brisa .

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 24.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mar 2020 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 11°C com muito nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2020 às 10:57)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,nuvens altas e sol,sol maluco ,com 21.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2020 às 12:47)

Nevoeiro ao início da manhã, mínima de *7.1ºC*.
Agora céu pouco nublado, *19ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2020 às 13:49)

Boas...secura ,meio nublado e abafado ,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2020 às 17:42)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ...a chuva já a vi mais perto ,com o passar dos dias cada vez mais longe e escassa ,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2020 às 17:42)

*18ºC*
Hoje foi mais um dia quente, máxima de *22.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2020 às 21:29)

Boas...tudo calmo ...já é normal ,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2020 às 10:18)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 16.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2020 às 14:23)

Boas...sol a meio gaz ,secura ,nuvens a encher no horizonte ,com 20.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2020 às 18:46)

Boas...tudo a zero ,o que estava previsto...foi-se ,nunca mais chove ,com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2020 às 22:38)

Boas...tudo calmo ,algum vento ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2020 às 07:14)

Bom dia, mais do mesmo, nevoeiro com 8,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2020 às 11:01)

Boas ...céu limpinho,secura total ,já houve rega...estava tudo a meter dô ,nunca mais chove ,já esta há abrasar com sol maluco ,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2020 às 12:33)

Boas...sol maluco  e ambiente seco e sufocante ,com 21.8ºC ...chuva sempre adiar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2020 às 14:51)

Boas...mais quente ...sol doentio ,com 22.5ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2020 às 15:38)

Se as previsões estiverem certas, Vila Real pode ser brindado ao final do dia por uma célula.


----------



## Serrano (14 Mar 2020 às 16:31)

19°C no Sarzedo, com o sol  a brilhar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2020 às 19:44)

Boas...mais um dia de secura total ,mais um final dia calmo ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2020 às 21:44)

Extremos de hoje: 3,7ºC / 18,0ºC 

O dia começou com uma geada ligeira, algumas estações aqui perto registaram valores próximos de 0ºC, mas depois aqueceu bem. 

11,9ºC e céu limpo, por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2020 às 23:05)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento que fez subir a temperatura ,ainda com 16.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 23.2ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (15 Mar 2020 às 02:15)

12.5°C, pouco nublado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2020 às 10:45)

Bom dia, chuvisco durante a noite, 0,2mm com nevoeiro de manhã cedo, já apareceu o sol e por agora nublado e 12°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (15 Mar 2020 às 14:58)

Algum vento no Sarzedo, mas nada de chuva, com a temperatura em 14.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2020 às 16:13)

Boas...pronto...lá está tudo virado para Espanha ...é só vê-las as crescer as nuvens ,no Século passado era ao contrário ,as que vinham  da Extramadura até metiam medo quando chegavam aqui ,hoje mais fresco e ventoso,chuva prevista é sempre ao largo,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Mar 2020 às 17:28)

A nevar na Gralheira

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2020 às 17:33)

Boas...só ventania  e nuvens a passar ,a entrar já ar mais fresco no norte e centro...com chuva...vamos ver se chega alguma coisa ,acabei de regar o meu jardim ,posso esperar por ela sentado ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2020 às 18:31)

Boas ...a entrar com a força toda ,ventania e mais nublado,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Mar 2020 às 19:12)

Já começou a queda da temperatura e alguma chuva fraca.
De momento 8.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2020 às 19:23)

Boa noite, mais 0,3mm que totalizam 0,5mm num chuvisco durante a tarde, agora céu a limpar com 8,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2020 às 19:53)

Boas...as nuvens foram-se ,já está um ambiente de inverno...voltou ...mas sem o precioso liquido ,com 8.5ºC,minima até ao momento .


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Mar 2020 às 20:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...as nuvens foram-se ,já está um ambiente de inverno...voltou ...mas sem o precioso liquido ,com 8.5ºC,minima até ao momento .


Ainda cairam uns pingos por volta das 17:30... Nem o piso molhou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2020 às 23:52)

Boas... e ventania ,com 6.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Mar 2020 às 00:22)

Rajadas de vento forte.
5.0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (16 Mar 2020 às 02:22)

4.6°C // 59%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mar 2020 às 06:35)

Bom dia, 1,8°C com geada visível, algumas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2020 às 08:54)

Durante a noite houve alguma instabilidade nos planaltos Beirão e Transmontano (Meseta Central), provocada pela cut-off. 
As células que ocorreram por lá devem ter acumulado qualquer coisa, mas é pena que pouca gente viva por lá, e por isso há poucos registos.

A estação mais próxima da zona é a de Fuentes de Oñoro, que teve um acumulado de 0,3 mm durante a noite.


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2020 às 09:10)

5,7ºC e um céu com algumas nuvens. A serra da Nogueira ainda está com neve (dá para ver aqui de casa), mas o dia já vai aquecer um pouco.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Mar 2020 às 10:02)

Boas, manhã fresca, o termómetro da farmácia marcava 8ºC por volta das 8:30, de momento pouco vento e nuvens a Este (não tenho visibilidade a norte)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2020 às 12:44)

Boas...secura continua ,só ventania seca e ,as nuvens a viram do interior da PI...até sabem onde fica a fronteira entre Espanha e Portugal ,chegam aqui gastas e cansadas  ,escuro por lá e sol e nuvens por aqui,muitas nevadas no interior de Espanha,noite gélida devido ao vento,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2020 às 15:02)

Boas...nublado e a ver a chuva a passar ao largo ...irritante ,com 13.5ºC e vento mais calmo .


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Mar 2020 às 16:19)

Tá a chover .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2020 às 16:23)

Boas...finalmente alguns pingos a passar ...estava haver que não tinha direito a nada ,com 12.4C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2020 às 20:16)

Boas...os pingos estão de volta ,vento mais calmo,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2020 às 21:55)

Boas...já há muito que tinha perdido a paciência de ver os canais com os comentadores da noite,dos que não gostam nada de futebol ,agora muito menos pachorra para aturar os canais portugueses...24h a falar do mesmo,viva a Netflix ,tinha umas series a meio que vão ficando revistas,foi só um desabafo ,e que venha depressa o desporto rei e que a crise passe depressa ,a secura continua,só nublado e com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 00:20)

Espiral a formar-se no cavamento sobre a península:


----------



## Bajorious (17 Mar 2020 às 03:13)

Depois de uns aguaceiros bem jeitosos há uns minutos atrás  , registo 5.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Mar 2020 às 09:50)

Bons dias, céu limpo, a farmácia marcava a mesma temperatura que ontem, 8ºC por volta das 8:30.
A noite passada ainda houve algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2020 às 11:17)

Boas...a secura continua ...ainda pior com esta ventania seca e ,a alvorada o vento estava mais sossegado ,mais fresco por casa ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2020 às 19:24)

Boas...por aqui a meio da tarde o vento fraquejou e virou para WNW  ,e a temperatura manter-se calma,ainda com 13.8ºC,céu limpo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mar 2020 às 20:03)

Boa noite, de madrugada houve vento forte com alguns pingos á mistura, de manhã céu limpo e 8°C, nuvens a irem aumentando para diminuir ao fim da tarde.

Fotos de manhã e fim da tarde respetivamente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,voltamos hás noites calmas ,nada parecido com as duas últimas noites passadas ,temperatura pouco se mexeu,com 13.5ºC e algum vento já de N.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Mar 2020 às 10:46)

Bons dias, céu com nuvens altas, temperatura mais alta, hoje o termómetro da farmácia marcava 12ºC às 8:30.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2020 às 12:41)

Boas...a noite foi menos fria ,hoje com sol a meio gaz ,céu hoje está esbranquiçado,será poeira ,hoje mais quente,como esta previsto,o vento rodou para ESE e aumentou de intensidade ,com 18.9ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Tonton (18 Mar 2020 às 13:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...a noite foi menos fria ,hoje com sol a meio gaz ,céu hoje está esbranquiçado,será poeira ,hoje mais quente,como esta previsto,o vento rodou para ESE e aumentou de intensidade ,com 18.9ºC...vai subindo.



Poeira e muita:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2020 às 15:43)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar do interior da PI e sem sol ,afinal sempre era poeira no ar...obrigado pela mapa colega Tonton ,o vento continua moderado de ESE,ambiente abafado,meio esquisito este tempo ,com 19.3ºC...começou a baixar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2020 às 17:38)

Boas...céu encoberto ,vento continua de ESE,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2020 às 21:36)

Boas...céu nublado,vento rodou para W e passou a mais fraco ,hoje com manta  a temperatura ainda em alta,com 14.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2020 às 14:52)

Boas...panorama igual de ontem,nuvens altas e poeira ,tempo abafado,com 16.8ºC e algum vento de ESE...já se espera para a próxima madrugada .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 16:23)

Na Serra de Montesinho já deve ter trovejado. Ou pelo menos é isso que vejo no radar. 

*Offtopic*: Ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, a Serra de Montesinho é apenas a encosta sul de um maciço montanhoso que se estende desde os Picos de Europa, ou seja, é o pedaço da Cordilheira Cantábrica em Portugal. 
Em Espanha, a Serra de Montesinho (por lá recebe os nomes de "Sierra de la Parada", em Leão, e "Serra do Eixe", na Galiza) eleva-se muito mais do que em Portugal, sendo que o ponto mais alto do maciço é a Peña Trevinca, que também é o mais alto da Galiza com 2127 metros de altitude. 

Estive por lá há uns 5 anos (na altura ainda tinha força nas pernas para andar) e posso dizer que é uma região bem interessante para visitar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2020 às 20:22)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 14.0ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2020 às 21:57)

Boas….noite calma e nublada,com 13.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2020 às 07:13)

Bom dia, começa a chuva com 13°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2020 às 07:59)

Boas...já chegou em força ...já estava prometida há muito tempo ,desde as 7 da matina certinha e a cair na vertical ,com 10.6ºC e 3.0mm,..venha mais .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Mar 2020 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Muita chuva pela Covilhã , entre 10 a 15 mm comparando as estações da região(a estação do ipma Covilhã nunca mais voltou).


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Mar 2020 às 10:30)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Muita chuva pela Covilhã , entre 10 a 15 mm comparando as estações da região(a estação do ipma Covilhã nunca mais voltou).



Já sentia falta dos teus relatos diários do tempo na nossa terrinha...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 12:58)

Hoje o dia também tem sido de chuva pelas Beiras. A pré-frontal foi bem ativa na região durante a passada noite. Os acumulados em alguns pontos superam os 30 mm.  
- Covilhã: 30,3 mm
- Fatela: 13,8 mm

Do outro lado da fronteira, os acumulados também estão bem interessantes. Coria, por exemplo, segue com 35,7 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2020 às 14:53)

Boas...está de volta ,depois de uma pausa desde as 12h ,com 11.5ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Mar 2020 às 16:18)

Continua a chuva, também mais fresco hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2020 às 16:31)

Boas...para o primeiro dia de Primavera não está mal ...parece mais um dia de Inverno ,chove bem neste momento ,com 11.7ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2020 às 17:24)

Boas...continua forte ,com 20.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2020 às 18:31)

Boas...mais fraca ,nevoeiro ,com 22.0mm.


----------



## huguh (20 Mar 2020 às 18:57)

chuva na ultima hora
chove com força agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 19:32)

Hoje as Beiras também estão em grande no que toca à chuva. Ora vejamos: 
- Ourém: 39,6 mm
- Chancelaria: 23,8 mm
- Tomar: 33,3 mm
- Santo António dos Olivais: 33,3 mm
- Covilhã: 53,7 mm
- Capinha: 21 mm
- Fatela: 28,1 mm 
- Villamiel: 33,7 mm
- Coria: 52,6 mm
- Guarda: 18,7 mm
- Seia: 11,9 mm

Aposto que há bastante neve na Serra da Estrela neste momento...


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Mar 2020 às 21:24)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11.8°c (auriol 610mts), chuva praticamente sem interrupção desde a madrugada, entre as 12h e as 16h e a partir das 19h até agora com menos intensidade mas no restante período caiu de forma moderada a forte 
Sem a estação do aeródromo a funcionar a que fica mais perto (rede do ipma - Quinta da lageosa) a cerca de 10km. acumulou até às 20h 30.8mmm.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2020 às 21:38)

Boas….continua ,com 10.1ºC e 27.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mar 2020 às 23:55)

Chove bem agora, e ainda lá vem isto:







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2020 às 00:46)

que chuvada


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2020 às 07:50)

Bom dia ontem o acumulado foi de 20,5 mm, hoje 2,5mm até agora, vai chuvendo com 9,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2020 às 09:23)

Em Várzea da Serra, devido ao fecho da junta de freguesia onde se encontra instalada a estação meteorológica, deixou de ser possível ter acesso aos dados meteorológicos e às imagens da webcam.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2020 às 10:27)

Boas...noite chuva até de madrugada ,sem chuva e nublado,com 9.9ºC e 5.0mm...até ao momento.

Dados de ontem 9.4ºC / 13.3ºC e de  35.0mm  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2020 às 12:46)

Boas...por aqui em regime de aguaceiros ,agora com sol ,com 11.0ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2020 às 15:37)

Boas...depois de uma pausa,aguaceiros de momento a virem de Sul .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2020 às 16:21)

Boas...boa descarga de  durante 5 minutos,ainda aguaceiros fracos,com 9.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mar 2020 às 18:00)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 13.2°c(auriol 610mts), choveu bem entre as 23h de ontem e a1h de hoje, pela manhã céu nublado com chuviscos e de tarde o céu foi abrindo e apenas um aguaceiro fraco.
Terá nevado apenas no planalto da Torre pelo que se vê nas webcams da meteoestrela.

À pouco para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2020 às 20:40)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com céu limpo pela zona ,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2020 às 02:10)

6.3°C // 77%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Mar 2020 às 10:47)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 12.3°c , o dia nasceu com céu limpo pela cidade e para a Serra e com nevoeiro para a Cova da Beira.


















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mar 2020 às 10:51)

Por Castelo Branco, o sol brilha, o dia também amanheceu mais fresco, por volta das 8:30 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 10ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Mar 2020 às 11:01)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Já sentia falta dos teus relatos diários do tempo na nossa terrinha...


Obrigado Pedro, acho que já nos cruzámos antes nas nossas vidas, entre 85 e 88 no liceu , o meu nome é Luis Vicente.

Entretanto o céu a ficar mais encoberto.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2020 às 11:23)

Boas...hoje com sol ,nuvens e sol ...a chuva foi-se ,agora que estava gostar ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 13.2ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2020 às 13:55)

Pouco depois das 13:30h, uma trovaoda com um moderado aguaceiro de granizo que durou alguns minutos.


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2020 às 13:58)

Dan disse:


> Pouco depois das 13:30h, uma trovaoda com um moderado aguaceiro de granizo que durou alguns minutos.



 Estava mesmo a preparar um post:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2020 às 15:22)

Boas...voltamos aos dias de sol ...sol e nuvens ,bom ambiente na rua ,com 15.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2020 às 19:26)

Boas...final de tarde calmo  e já limpo ,com 14.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2020 às 20:06)

Boas.
Algumas células no interior. Aquela a chegar-se à zona da Guarda.. 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2020 às 20:23)

Bajorious disse:


> Boas.
> Algumas células no interior. Aquela a chegar-se à zona da Guarda..
> 
> 
> ...


Fuentes de Oñoro segue com 4,2 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2020 às 21:32)

Boas...algumas nuvens de passagem ,algum vento de NWN,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Mar 2020 às 21:34)

magnusson73 disse:


> Obrigado Pedro, acho que já nos cruzámos antes nas nossas vidas, entre 85 e 88 no liceu , o meu nome é Luis Vicente.
> 
> Entretanto o céu a ficar mais encoberto.
> 
> ...




É provável, Luís...nessa altura estava no liceu, acabei o 12º no ano letivo 90/91, se a memória não me falha. Aliás, a imagem que me identifica neste fórum é de fevereiro de 91, do grande nevão do dia de carnaval.

Voltando ao presente, parece que a linha de instabilidade que entrou por Fuente de Oñoro vai direitinha à Covilhã...


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Mar 2020 às 21:36)

Depois de à alguns minutos atrás cair um aguaceiro aqui na Covilhã o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade e está a ficar bem escuro para nascente.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2020 às 21:39)

A chegar.. 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Mar 2020 às 00:41)

Mais um belo aguaceiro há cerca de uma hora.. Por agora tudo calmo.
Registo 9.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mar 2020 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 8°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2020 às 10:40)

Boas...sol logo pela manhã ...já com nuvens e sol a chegarem do interior da PI ,com 14.6ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2020 às 11:52)

11.4ºC no Sarzedo, com o céu a ficar mais nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2020 às 12:06)

Boas...mais nublado ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Mar 2020 às 15:46)

Está a chover neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2020 às 15:49)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros do dia,escuro nalgumas zonas pela zona ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2020 às 17:57)

Boas...por aqui algumas nuvens vão deixando alguns aguaceiros,muito escuro a NNE...mais uma vaga de aguaceiros ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2020 às 18:57)

Boas...já limpou pela zona ,temperatura a descer,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2020 às 21:20)

Boas...limpo e já com vento NEN,já desceu e agora subiu,com 11.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2020 às 10:07)

Boas...hoje ventania ,algumas nuvens ,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2020 às 12:05)

Boas….ventania moderada de ESE ,mais nuvens a fazer sombra ,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2020 às 15:33)

Boas...só nuvens de passagem e sol,o vento continua moderado,com 18.1ºC,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2020 às 18:07)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento mais fraco,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2020 às 19:47)

Boa noite, hoje amanheceu sem nevoeiro, meio dia com muitas nuvens e ao meio da tarde um pequeno arco íris nas nuvens que está na foto, final da tarde com menos nuvens, mínima de 5°C, por agora 13,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2020 às 21:13)

Boas...noite  calma ,com 14.8ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2020 às 10:31)

Boas….hoje vai fazer ,sol já maluco ,a chuva é só retirar ,com 16.7ºC...com vontade de subir .


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2020 às 13:52)

Célula de Viseu com bom desenvolvimento vertical vista de Espinho.






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2020 às 14:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Instabilidade na zona de Viseu, vista de Espinho(distrito de Aveiro) às 13:59h, espero que gostem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2020 às 15:45)

Boas...limpo pela manhã e mais nublado pela tarde ...até já durante 5 minutos,aguaceiros,já passaram ,com 17.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2020 às 16:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula de Viseu com bom desenvolvimento vertical vista de Espinho.
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Esta estação em Gandufe, Mangualde, acumulou *7.1mm*.
A temperatura baixou dos 21.2ºC para os 13.7ºC à passagem da célula.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I18GANDU2

Aqui não choveu, está bem ameno com muita nebulosiade a Sudeste, *19.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2020 às 20:37)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2020 às 10:27)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol e secura ,chuva cada vez mais longe no horizonte e menos ...nunca mais chove ,com 16.8ºC...com vontade de subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2020 às 13:16)

Boas...razia completa na chuva ....não quer chover ,céu limpo e ambiente mais ,com 19.6ºC e ventpo fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2020 às 15:25)

Boas...céu limpo e vento moderado de W,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2020 às 18:53)

Boas...depois de um dia de sol,hoje o vento moderado de WNW a passar fresco,com 13.4ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2020 às 21:29)

Boas...vento fresco de NW,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2020 às 08:52)

Céu pouco nublado, algum vento e 3,8ºC, por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2020 às 10:23)

Boas...noite mais fresca,temperatura hoje ainda em baixa,mais um dia de secura ,chuva volta ,com 12.2ºC e algum vento .

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2020 às 14:48)

Boas...sol e algumas nuvens de passagem,sol quente ,mas a temperatura hoje mais baixa ,esta saída dá mais chuva e mais para o sul ,com 15.2ºC e algum vento de ESE.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2020 às 20:00)

Boa noite, dia de primavera com manhã fresca, 13,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2020 às 20:32)

Boas...noite calma ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2020 às 22:14)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2020 às 07:10)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã fresca, 5°C de mínima, agora com 7,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2020 às 10:28)

Boas...noite fresca,a secura continua ,a chuva  foi-se ,só ventania ,nunca mais chove ,com 11.7ºC...hoje mais fresco.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2020 às 10:31)

Mais uma manhã de geada por aqui. Hoje um pouco mais intensa que nos dias anteriores, mínimas de -1ºC nas estações mais próximas. O meu sensor registou uma mínima de 1,9ºC.
Sol, algumas nuvens altas e 10ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2020 às 12:33)

Boas...nuvens altas e a ventania de ESE continua ...é para secar ó pouca que resta ,com 14.6ºC...vai subindo devagar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2020 às 16:13)

Boas...vento de ESE continua,algumas nuvens ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2020 às 18:36)

Boas...algumas nuvens ,vento mais fraco,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Mar 2020 às 19:09)

11°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 14°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2020 às 21:26)

Boas...o vento acalmou ,meio nublado,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2020 às 11:33)

Boas...hoje a noite foi menos fria,mais um dia de sol ...quero chuva ,com 15.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2020 às 13:28)

Boas...hoje com sol maluco ,nuvens a nascer ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2020 às 16:15)

Boas...mais nublado e ambiente abafado ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2020 às 19:50)

Boas...final de tarde calma...já na hora de verão ,céu mais limpo pela zona ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2020 às 21:30)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Ernani (30 Mar 2020 às 07:43)

Nevando fraco nesse momento em Bragança


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 08:28)

Ernani disse:


> Nevando fraco nesse momento em Bragança


Não será mais na Bragança Paulista? 

Estou a gozar, bem-vindo ao fórum!


----------



## Ernani (30 Mar 2020 às 08:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será mais na Bragança Paulista?
> 
> Estou a gozar, bem-vindo ao fórum!



Esqueci! *Está a nevar* há mais de uma hora, hahaha. Obrigado!


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2020 às 08:40)

Sim, já cairam uns flocos esta manhã, 3,0ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2020 às 09:53)

O que se pode arranjar. Neve fraca.





2,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 10:36)

8.1ºC, céu nublado, com uma enorme ventania por aqui.
Uma estação aqui próxima registou uma rajada de 68.4 km/h


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 10:52)

Pessoal de Viseu 
Está nevar na cidade ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2020 às 10:54)

joselamego disse:


> Pessoal de Viseu
> Está nevar na cidade ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



O radar não mostra qualquer precipitação na cidade de Viseu (sendo que a estação do IPMA às 9h marcava 8,2ºC).


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 10:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O radar não mostra qualquer precipitação na cidade de Viseu.


Mas disseram me que nevava a Norte de Viseu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2020 às 10:57)

joselamego disse:


> Mas disseram me que nevava a Norte de Viseu
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



A norte o radar mostra precipitação, sim, mas na cidade não


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 10:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A norte o radar mostra precipitação, sim, mas na cidade não


Obrigado , Duarte 
Modelos estão prever neve amanhã cedo no Distrito Viseu , Guarda 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 11:01)

joselamego disse:


> Mas disseram me que nevava a Norte de Viseu
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Acho que não, mesmo no aeródromo estão mais de 5ºC, esse a Norte talvez se refira à Serra de Montemuro ou Vila Nova de Paiva, que estão abaixo dos 3ºC


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 11:03)

Nickname disse:


> Acho que não, mesmo no aeródromo estão mais de 5ºC, esse a Norte talvez se refira à Serra de Montemuro ou Vila Nova de Paiva, que estão abaixo dos 3ºC


A dúvida será amanhã de manhã , se haverá alguma neve 
Obrigado Nickname

A minha curiosidade é se vai nevar em Viseu e Lamego 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 11:05)

Boas...fala-se em neve aparece toda a gente ,gosto mais de chuva ...venha ela ,nublado e algum vento,com 10.7ºC...hoje vai estar mais fresquinho .


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 11:11)

joselamego disse:


> A dúvida será amanhã de manhã , se haverá alguma neve
> Obrigado Nickname
> 
> A minha curiosidade é se vai nevar em Viseu e Lamego
> ...



Veremos, eu não tenho muita esperança. 
Acho que vai faltar a precipitação nas primeiras horas da manhã, mas acredito que se esta aparecer, possa ser de neve no aeródromo de Viseu por exemplo, ou nas zonas mais altas de Lamego.

Entretanto a temperatura caiu para os *7.6ºC*


----------



## cova beira (30 Mar 2020 às 11:57)

por aqui à espera da neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 12:20)

Boas...já pinga ...o radar não engana ,muitas províncias do norte de Espanha...ai sim ,já está tudo branco,mesmo em cotas baixas e junto ao mar,por aqui posso esperar sentado ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## cova beira (30 Mar 2020 às 13:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já pinga ...o radar não engana ,muitas províncias do norte de Espanha...ai sim ,já está tudo branco,mesmo em cotas baixas e junto ao mar,por aqui posso esperar sentado ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.




estas situaçoes de frio em acumulação são sempre incertas mas não descartaria a hipotese de ver uns flocos aí mais a sul


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 13:49)

*7.2ºC*, o céu continua muito nublado, já o vento acalmou ligeiramente, mas ainda sopra moderado.
A temperatura vai baixando devagarinho, máxima foi de *9.5ºC* durante a noite.


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2020 às 14:06)

cova beira disse:


> por aqui à espera da neve




Ainda é cedo, para final da noite acredito, encontramo-nos na avenida


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 14:10)

Boas...só aguaceiros fracos,ainda não parou ,vento fraco,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## cova beira (30 Mar 2020 às 14:39)

Norther disse:


> Ainda é cedo, para final da noite acredito, encontramo-nos na avenida



isto promete vamos ver se a precipitação não é escassa

penhas da saude já está nos negativos, ar frio a entrar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2020 às 15:09)

Cheira me a nevão para o interior... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mar 2020 às 15:20)

Já caiu alguma chuva, e está frio.


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2020 às 15:34)

Presente!
Alguém falou em neve?
Por aqui zona Este de Viseu ainda não precipitou nada.
A partir de mais logo é esperar pelo sorteio dos aguaceiros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 15:55)

Boas...aguaceiros fracos...mínima da noite passada 8.8ºC...o fresquinho a entrar,mais vento ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 17:16)

*7ºC*, vento fraco a moderado, ainda sem precipitação.
Já nevou(com pouca intensidade) nos concelhos de Cinfães, Castro D'aire, São Pedro do Sul, Moimenta da Beira e Tarouca, pelo que tenho visto no instagram, sempre em aldeias acima dos 800m de altitude.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2020 às 17:28)

5ºC no Sarzedo, onde já se vêem uns flocos de neve a voar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 17:59)

Boas...a pouca já se foi algum tempo,só nublado e vento de NWN,a ficar ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mar 2020 às 18:15)

Boas. Aguaceiros fracos e só na montanha. Pela cidade praticamente não chove.
A temperatura essa sim, baixou bem na última hora.

Registo 5.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 18:16)

No Mezio, Castro Daire, a 900m de altitude aproximadamente.
Temperatura de 1.3ºC às 17h


E pelos comentários também parece que neva em Ferreira d'Aves, no Norte do concelho do Sátão.


Aqui o vento intensificou-se novamente, *6.1ºC*, sem chuva.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 18:19)

Saída 12 gfs
Com neve prevista para Lamego e Mangualde e talvez Viseu 
Amanhã cedo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2020 às 18:42)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco já com uns farrapos pelo meio, vamos ver quando a precipitação mais intensa chegar...


----------



## jonyyy (30 Mar 2020 às 18:45)

Neve moderada por aqui desde as 16h, sem acumulação para já..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 18:49)

Boas...está de volta ...embora fraca ,máxima de hoje foi atingida hás 0h00 de hoje,com 6.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2020 às 19:20)

Nickname disse:


> No Mezio, Castro Daire, a 900m de altitude aproximadamente.
> Temperatura de 1.3ºC às 17h
> 
> 
> ...


Também nevou em Várzea da Serra, mas sem acumulação. 
Apenas 0,2mm acumulamos.

De momento 2,4C.
Durante o aguaceiro a temperatura desceu aos 1,5C.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Mar 2020 às 20:10)

dahon disse:


> Presente!
> Alguém falou em neve?
> Por aqui zona Este de Viseu ainda não precipitou nada.
> A partir de mais logo é esperar pelo sorteio dos aguaceiros.



Coronavírus temos, neve, por enquanto, ainda não. Resta esperar que apareça.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 20:12)

*5.2ºC*
Mantém-se tudo igual, muito vento, ár gélido, sem precipitação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 20:46)

Nickname disse:


> *5.2ºC*
> Mantém-se tudo igual, muito vento, ár gélido, sem precipitação.


A precipitação já está a caminho do Interior. Já chove em Coimbra. 
Não tarda muito começará a nevar em muitos locais do Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2020 às 20:56)

Boas ...a chuva anda no para e arranca ...está de volta ,com 5.1ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2020 às 22:05)

Boa noite. Quase já nem conheço os cantos ao tópico 

Sigo com 6.8ºC   e chuviscos. O vento vai soprando moderado do quadrante leste.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mar 2020 às 22:24)

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*
*Guarda*
Amarelo *Neve* Queda de neve dispersa acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota para 1200 a 1400 metros ao longo de dia 31 e aumentando de intensidade a partir da tarde.Impactos prováveis: Perturbação causada por queda de neve e formação de gelo (p. ex., vias condicionadas ou interditas, danos em estruturas ou árvores devido à acumulação de neve, abastecimentos locais prejudicados)
Válido entre *2020-03-30 20:52:00* e *2020-04-01 00:00:00 (hora UTC)*

*Castelo Branco*
Amarelo *Neve* Queda de neve dispersa acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota para 1200 a 1400 metros ao longo de dia 31 e aumentando de intensidade a partir da tarde.Impactos prováveis: Perturbação causada por queda de neve e formação de gelo (p. ex., vias condicionadas ou interditas, danos em estruturas ou árvores devido à acumulação de neve, abastecimentos locais prejudicados)
Válido entre *2020-03-30 20:52:00* e *2020-04-01 00:00:00 (hora UTC)*


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mar 2020 às 22:26)

Aguaceiros fracos, com alguma neve misturada. Aguarda-se o grosso da precipit.

Sigo com 3.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 22:27)

*5.3ºC*, resta esperar pela precipitação, até lá não baixa mais que isto!!
Já não está longe.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2020 às 23:13)

1.5°C no Sarzedo, com a neve a querer acumular nas superfícies mais favoráveis.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2020 às 23:55)

Por aqui só o vento a fazer-se sentir com mais intensidade. Precipitação ainda nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 00:01)

A neve deverá, esta noite, chegar às cotas intermédias/altas dos distritos do Interior.  
Ainda muita neve pode cair esta noite. Basta ver os aguaceiros.


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2020 às 00:06)

Por Vila Real tudo calmo.


----------



## Ernani (31 Mar 2020 às 00:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A neve deverá, esta noite, chegar às cotas intermédias/altas dos distritos do Interior.
> Ainda muita neve pode cair esta noite. Basta ver os aguaceiros.


Tem chance de acumular na região de Bragança?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 00:31)

dahon disse:


> Por aqui só o vento a fazer-se sentir com mais intensidade. Precipitação ainda nada.



Se começar a cair, grita!!!


----------



## invent (31 Mar 2020 às 00:33)

Por aqui neva, alguns poucos farfalhitos que vão ao sabor do vento.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2020 às 00:36)

Ha cerca de meia hora quando fui à rua viam-se uns farrapos a esvoaçar, mas nem consigo destrinçar se seria gelo ou chuvisco. Ainda pensei esperar mas pelo radar parece que vai passar ao lado


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 00:44)

No _facebook_ do nosso colega de fórum Alfredo Calado, Meteoestrela, é possível observar a *transmissão* contínua, em direto, da queda de neve na cidade (pelo menos na parte mais alta)...A temperatura é de *1,7ºC*.


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 01:18)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> No _facebook_ do nosso colega de fórum Alfredo Calado, Meteoestrela, é possível observar a *transmissão* contínua, em direto, da queda de neve na cidade (pelo menos na parte mais alta)...A temperatura é de *1,7ºC*.



muito fraco por aqui uns micro farrapos e temperatura muito alta para acumular


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 01:34)

cova beira disse:


> muito fraco por aqui uns micro farrapos e temperatura muito alta para acumular



A altitude faz toda a diferença, nestas como noutras situações...Nevar copiosamente no Bairro Municipal (onde fica a webcam do Meteoestrela) e na Biquinha e chover no resto da cidade é normal, afinal são quase 300 m de desnível.

De qualquer forma, lá por cima, a temperatura deu mais um tombo e já está quase em território negativo: *0,8ºC*.


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 01:37)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A altitude faz toda a diferença, nestas como noutras situações...Nevar copiosamente no Bairro Municipal (onde fica a webcam do Meteoestrela) e na Biquinha e chover no resto da cidade é normal, afinal são quase 300 m de desnível.
> 
> De qualquer forma, lá por cima, a temperatura deu mais um tombo e já está quase em território negativo: *0,8ºC*.



mas por ai esta a chover?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 01:43)

cova beira disse:


> mas por ai esta a chover?



Eu estou longe da Covilhã, quando falei em "chover na zona baixa da cidade" não me estava a referir concretamente ao dia de hoje. O que sei é apenas à distância, pelos "olhos de outros"... De qualquer forma, já vi vídeos, nas redes sociais, gravados hoje à noite com neve a cair nos Penedos Altos, por exemplo, que fica já a uma cota mais baixa na ordem dos 550/600m de altitude.


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 01:47)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Eu estou longe da Covilhã, quando falei em "chover na zona baixa da cidade" não me estava a referir concretamente ao dia de hoje. O que sei é à distância, pelos "olhos de outros"... DE qualquer forma, hoje já vi vídeos, nas redes sociais, de neve a cair nos Penedos Altos, por exemplo, que fica já a uma cota mais baixa na ordem dos 550/600m de altitude.



pois estava a achar estranho

mas a web engana os flocos sao muito finos por aqui aos 550m

parece entrar uma banda de precipitação a sul de castelo branco mais generosa isto até está animado mas já se está a fazer tarde


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Mar 2020 às 02:08)

Está a nevar em vila Real


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Mar 2020 às 02:18)

Foi só um flocos pequininos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 02:25)

Estás a olhar para o ar, @dahon?


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mar 2020 às 02:34)

Parece haver agora um aumento de precipitação e por isso neva mais intensamente, mesmo assim são flocos finos.

Registo 1.7°C (680 mts alt.)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (31 Mar 2020 às 02:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estás a olhar para o ar, @dahon?


É mais para o candeeiro a ver se algo passa pela luz, mas não está fácil. Está tudo a passar ao lado.
Talvez na primeiras horas da manhã a precipitação que vem do sul cá chegue e largue alguma coisa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 02:43)

dahon disse:


> É mais para o candeeiro a ver se algo passa pela luz, mas não está fácil. Está tudo a passar ao lado.
> Talvez na primeiras horas da manhã a precipitação que vem do sul cá chegue e largue alguma coisa.



Só ouço a ventania a fazer abanar as minhas persianas. Sendo assim, vou aquecer um crepe de chocolate e depois também vou olhar para o ar um bocadinho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 02:51)

Aqui a partir deste buraco, permanece uma temperatura alta, sempre pensei que baixasse mais que isto, enfim...

O vento abrandou, os chuviscos sumiram e o forno está ligado nos 6,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 02:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui a partir deste buraco, permanece uma temperatura alta, sempre pensei que baixasse mais que isto, enfim...
> 
> O vento abrandou, os chuviscos sumiram e o forno está ligado nos 6,5ºC



esse buraco é sempre o forno, sempre te conheci por comentar isso que temperaturas todas mais baixas melhor para queda de neve, à volta, mas ai sempre esse forno , só para teres noção do teu forno, eu aqui no sul do ribatejo estou praticamente com mesma temperatura que ai, 6.6ºC e a chover


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 03:02)

Aqui está nevar bem, não sei se vai pegar, tá muito vento


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 03:15)

david 6 disse:


> esse buraco é sempre o forno, sempre te conheci por comentar isso que temperaturas todas mais baixas melhor para queda de neve, à volta, mas ai sempre esse forno , só para teres noção do teu forno, eu aqui no sul do ribatejo estou praticamente com mesma temperatura que ai, 6.6ºC e a chover



O forno aqui na minha opinião transcende o encaixe entre montanhas. Se nos eventos de maior componente marítima se fala de uma possível influência de uma espécie de efeito de fohn, nestes casos com vento de leste verifica-se que há algo que transcende isso e que a temperatura não desce na mesma...

T.Atual: 6.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 04:49)

Sigo com 5.0ºC neste buraco deprimente, a precipitação está de novo a escassear  Volta 2010


----------



## rubenpires93 (31 Mar 2020 às 05:05)

Neva em Castelo Branco Mas sem acumulação 0.5° C.


----------



## beiras18 (31 Mar 2020 às 05:45)

Neva no Fundão com bastante intensidade. Os carros e passeios começam a acumular.
Boa surpresa 

Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## beiras18 (31 Mar 2020 às 06:06)

Pedrofm98 disse:


> Neva no Fundão com bastante intensidade. Os carros e passeios começam a acumular.
> Boa surpresa
> 
> Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Tendo em conta as horas foi o melhor que consegui tirar... 












Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 07:11)

Está nevar muito aqui, está ficar tudo branco.....,.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 07:17)

Norther disse:


> Está nevar muito aqui, está ficar tudo branco.....,.


Que Fixe! 
Consegues colocar uma foto/video?
Será que está a nevar no sul do concelho, Unhais da Serra, Erada, Paúl, etc...


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 07:29)

Aguaceiros aqui no forno e 4.3°C...  Como estará por Viseu?

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Mar 2020 às 07:33)

eis que volta a nevar e bem a Cova da Beira toda branquinha,


----------



## pedro303 (31 Mar 2020 às 07:35)

Já neva em Viseu, Vila Nova do campo 

Enviado do meu JAT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 07:36)

Alvorada!!!


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2020 às 07:37)

Várzea da Serra acorda hoje assim:


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2020 às 07:41)

E o Sarzedo acorda assim... 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2020 às 07:41)




----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 07:44)

Fotos retiradas do site meteoestrela:

Penhas da Saúde (temp. actual -4,5ºC )





Covilhã (temp. actual +0,6ºC)


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2020 às 07:56)

Neva bem, neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 07:57)

*1.1ºC*

Está a nevar com bastante intensidade!!!
Uma neve húmida e pequenina.


----------



## baojoao (31 Mar 2020 às 08:00)

Aqui também neva


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 08:05)

Oh maldito forno este..... 3.7°C agora . Neve a toda a toda volta e aqui nem água neve...

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 08:06)

Bom dia 
Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego e Viseu ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:07)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego e Viseu ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Em Viseu sim


Enviado do meu JAT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 08:07)

pedro303 disse:


> Em Viseu sim
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu JAT-L29 através do Tapatalk


E acumula na cidade?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2020 às 08:08)

Bom dia! Aqui também neva, leve, fina mas já quase derretida. É bom para desafogar as vistas sem estragar as culturas 

Atual 1,7°C e 58%HR


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:09)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego e Viseu ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Aqui neva desde que acordei hà uns 15 minutos, pelo menos.

É uma questão de tempo até começar a acumular, acho que já começou a pegar ligeiramente num terreno baldio aqui em frente!
Estou a maior altitude que o centro da cidade uns 30 a 50 m.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 08:12)

Pelos relatos que li no Facebook 
Neve em Lamego 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 08:14)

E neva! Pequenina mas cai.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 08:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E neva! Pequenina mas cai.


Se a inveja matasse... 3.6°C

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 08:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se a inveja matasse... 3.6°C
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk



Aqui não está a 'pegar'. É muito fina e húmida.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:22)

Bom dia, na Covilhã a 610mts com 2.0° no auriol vão caindo uns flocos de neve misturados com  água havendo alguma neve acumulada nos carros e telhados.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 08:22)

Oh @dahon, acoooorrrrrdddddaaaa!


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E neva! Pequenina mas cai.



Aqui está mais intensa!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 08:25)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui está mais intensa!



É natural. Estás mais acima.


----------



## nipnip (31 Mar 2020 às 08:27)

Em Loureiro, Peso da Régua neve por volta dos 600 metros. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_X01BDA através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2020 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

Neva no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m)  neste momento, visível ( ainda timidamente)  pela web cam:












Temperatura actual 1ºc ( deve ser ligeiramente menos pois o site arredonda às unidades)

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:31)

Já se nota um ligeiro esbranquiçar na relva, mas ainda não está ao nível duma boa geada sequer


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:34)

Deu agora para ver a encosta da Serra.
Muita neve.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:36)

*0.7ºC*, não abranda e parece um pouco mais consistente, flocos mais grossos e demoram mais a cair!!!!
Estou a gostar!!


Estou com alguma dificuldade em colocar fotos, mas por enquanto nada de muíto relevante ainda.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/3024200284298760/


Mangualde:


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2020 às 08:39)

Não abrandou ainda, e está mais seca. Mas que agradável surpresa, quem diria neve a 420m de altitude a 31 de março. 2020 está a ser um ano muito estranho


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 08:44)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite e de radar a seguir será o nordeste transmontano a receber o elemento branco.
Aguardamos as tuas imagens @Dan.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2020 às 08:45)

1,2ºC e precipitação fraca de pequenos grãos de neve.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 08:46)

Lamego 
Segundo relatos 
Começa acumular 
1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (31 Mar 2020 às 08:46)

Por aqui parou.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:48)

Já se nota a acumulação em telhados mais escuros e em folhas de nespereira!!! 
Acho que mais meia-hora assim e fica quase tudo branquinho.


Alguns carros passam todos branquinhos,  provavelmente vindos da zona do Sátão.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:48)

Acumulação a partir dos 700mts +-






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 08:51)

Por aqui aos 550 m acumulou apenas em telhados e carros


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:52)

A caminho do trabalho






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:54)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 09:01)

Agora neva mais.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 09:01)

pedro303 disse:


>


Belos vídeos, finalmente nevou em Viseu!


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 09:02)

O Caramulo vai-se mostrando na parte sul, e adivinhe-se... acumulação miserável!  Que desilusão esta terra....

Também não houve muita precipitação mas pronto...


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2020 às 09:03)

A temperatura está a baixar ligeiramente, e a neve mantém-se, mas parece que se vai converter a chuva em breve, com a HR a aumentar 

Atuais 1,2°C e 71%HR.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 09:06)




----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 09:27)

1.9ºC
E tudo a água-neve levou!!
Já restam poucas superficies brancas ou esbranquiçadas.
Mas não me posso queixar, não esperava tanto!


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 09:28)

Parabéns a quem foi contemplado pelo branco elemento! 

Façam o favor de ontinuar a enviar registos para os invejosos como eu!


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 09:36)

Cai agora alguma água neve muito fininha. 4.0°C

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 09:38)

Aqui graças a uma aguaceiro muito intenso de água-neve por volta das 9h15 derreteu quase tudo.
Mas agora volta a neve mais sólida, vai caindo com pouca intensidade.


----------



## dahon (31 Mar 2020 às 09:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Oh @dahon, acoooorrrrrdddddaaaa!


 Já cá estou há uma hora mas só agora a internet me permitiu vir ao fórum. Os farrapos não são muito grandes, mas é lindo voltar a ver neve em Viseu 10anos depois. Foi por causa da neve que em 2009 descobri este fórum e esta "maluquice" da meteorologia começou.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 09:41)

Ainda caem uns flocos mas está a chegar ao fim a 'festa', julgo.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 09:43)

Lamego 
Cidade com neve acumulada

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Mar 2020 às 09:44)

Manteigas acorda branquinha: http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 09:44)

dahon disse:


> Já cá estou há uma hora mas só agora a internet me permitiu vir ao fórum. Os farrapos não são muito grandes, mas é lindo voltar a ver neve em Viseu 10anos depois. Foi por causa da neve que em 2009 descobri este fórum e está "maluquice da meteorologia começou.



Há três anos, julgo, durante a noite, também vi nevar mas também não acumulou. Também tenho vídeo algures e ainda bem porque quando contei ninguém acreditou porque estava tudo a dormir, claro. Eu apanhei porque pus o despertador a tocar a cada 45 minutos.


----------



## dahon (31 Mar 2020 às 09:52)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui graças a uma aguaceiro muito intenso de água-neve por volta das 9h15 derreteu quase tudo.
> Mas agora volta a neve mais sólida, vai caindo com pouca intensidade.


Igual aqui, até estava a acumular na relva e nos terrenos á volta e depois a água-neve eliminou toda a acumulação.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 10:04)

Por aqui parou, a temperatura vai subindo, *2.7ºC*
*1.8mm* acumulados


Muita neve em Lamego:


Gralheira






Penedono


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 10:08)

Água-neve mais definido agora.

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Mar 2020 às 10:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>



Saí daí, senão congelas  Ai se fosse aqui, fazia um boneco na varanda 
O pessoal do Centro Interior está de parabéns, teve o presente branco um pouco fora de época.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 10:13)

Flocos individualizados agora uau!!!

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 10:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Saí daí, senão congelas  Ai se fosse aqui, fazia um boneco na varanda
> O pessoal do Centro Interior está de parabéns, teve o presente branco um pouco fora de época.



Mas como haveria eu de fazer um boneco? Só se fosse com tecido e linhas mas não sei costurar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 10:16)

E parou nem deu para filmar... sigo com 4.4°C

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2020 às 10:28)

Penhas da Saúde


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 10:31)

Lamego 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:32)

Neve na aldeia onde costumo passar férias no verão, Signo-Samo (Pampilhosa da Serra), a uma altitude de 650m.

Fotos de Vítor Barata.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 10:35)

Parece-me Abraveses, por causa das bombas da Lubrialta


Já bem perto do centro da cidade, a 510m de altitude.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:38)

Souto da Casa, por Luísa Fernandes.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 10:47)

*Imagens da Covilhã* tiradas das redes sociais (a primeira foto é de Pedro Carriço e a última de Pedro Seixo Rodrigues).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 10:48)

Boas...chegou o inverno ...atrasado ...alguma chuva gelada durante a noite e madrugada ,nublado e sem chuva,com 4.4ºC  e 6.0mm.

Dados de ontem 4.3ºC / 11.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 10:48)

Peva, Moimenta da Beira


Vila da Ponte, Sernancelhe


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 10:49)

E, claro, da página do Sporting da Covilhã, o velhinho Santos Pinto...


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:51)

Aeródromo de Mogadouro, todo branquinho e com uma temperatura actual de 0ºc 

Webcam:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

Ali perto, na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, segundo relato de  familiares, também já acumula bem nos telhados e superfícies.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:51)

*Cabril, Pampilhosa da Serra*


*Malhada do Rei, Pampilhosa da Serra*


*Guarda*


*Mangualde*



https://www.facebook.com/diogo.Marques.0614/videos/2836134899804007/


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2020 às 11:23)

Na cidade de Vila Real a neve cai a espaços. Nos últimos 40min parou e está uma morrinha com pequenos farrapos misturados.
Não pegou mas deu para lavar as vistas.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 11:27)

Lamego 

Foto : Rádio Douro sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 11:31)

Aqui está um video um pouco mal conseguido daquilo que me pareceu ser água-neve ao início. A parte em que falei de ter visto meia dúzia de flocos mais individualizados não a consegui gravar.


----------



## cm3pt (31 Mar 2020 às 11:36)

Não pegou mas ainda teve bom aspecto a neve hoje de manhã aqui em Vila Real. Sinceramente não me recordo de haver neve tão tarde (e vivo aqui há 30 anos). Lembro de um nevão a 23 de Março de 2017 (e aí houve acumulação) mas quase em Abril e na cidade não recordo que tenha havido.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 11:38)

muito bom, boas fotos 

só de pensar que hoje era para ser a 1ª noite de uma semana no Peso da Régua e provavelmente ia ver neve nas serras à volta e não lá estou graças ao coronavirus....


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 12:09)

Esteve a nevar com grande intensidade em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, já com acumulação!.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2020 às 12:19)

Neve no Caramulo, hoje












Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 12:25)

Fundão do alto dos seus 500 e qualquer coisa metros sempre com mais neve que a covilhã é impressionante


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2020 às 12:37)

cm3pt disse:


> Não pegou mas ainda teve bom aspecto a neve hoje de manhã aqui em Vila Real. Sinceramente não me recordo de haver neve tão tarde (e vivo aqui há 30 anos). Lembro de um nevão a 23 de Março de 2017 (e aí houve acumulação) mas quase em Abril e na cidade não recordo que tenha havido.



Cm3p, não é assim tão raro.
Na cidade recordo-me bem que nevou a 9 de abril de 1988 ou 1989 Um familiar nasceu nesse dia) e em 2010 nevou na segunda quinzena de Abril.
No Alvão e Marão já caiu neve no inicio de Maio.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mar 2020 às 12:49)

Aqui por Castelo Branco, nada de nada, o piso está molhado pois choveu durante a noite, está muito frio e nem chuva e muito menos ainda neve.  Saudades do 10 de janeiro de 2010.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 12:55)

Boas ....chuvinha fraca e gelada a cair ,com 5.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 13:03)

*6ºC*
Aqui tudo calmo, sem chuva e com pouco vento.

Pendilhe, Vila Nova de Paiva (750m)






Alhais, Vila Nova de Paiva (780m)
,

Trancoso (850m)


Sátão, e se é na zona que penso que é, não passa dos 600m


Águas Boas, Sátão (850m)


Forles, Sátão (850m)
















Souto, Penedono (800m)























Penela da Beira, Penedono (900m)





https://www.facebook.com/PenelaDaBeira/photos/a.670230719694765/3028972677153879/?type=3&theater

Serra do Caramulo, 1000m










https://www.facebook.com/groups/177130539033570/permalink/2842241819189082/


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:08)

Albifriorento disse:


> Aqui por Castelo Branco, nada de nada, o piso está molhado pois choveu durante a noite, está muito frio e nem chuva e muito menos ainda neve.  Saudades do 10 de janeiro de 2010.



vi numa página dizer que nevou em Castelo Branco sem acumular


----------



## almeida96 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:32)

Belíssimas fotos! Gostos para todos! Que inveja


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mar 2020 às 13:38)

Mínima de 1.0°C esta noite. Alguma neve acumulada logo de manhã nos telhados e carros mas nada de mais..

De momento registo 4.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (31 Mar 2020 às 13:39)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 13:50)

Boas ...tudo tapado ,temperatura vai subindo lentamente ,com 7.0ºC .


----------



## cm3pt (31 Mar 2020 às 14:26)

VILA REAL disse:


> Cm3p, não é assim tão raro.
> Na cidade recordo-me bem que nevou a 9 de abril de 1988 ou 1989 Um familiar nasceu nesse dia) e em 2010 nevou na segunda quinzena de Abril.
> No Alvão e Marão já caiu neve no inicio de Maio.



De facto em 1988 eu ainda não vivia em Vila Real. De 2010 por acaso não me lembro. Talvez não seja assim tão raro mas achei estranho porque este ano por exemplo no Alvão quase não nevou, Na serra lembro bem de neve em Maio. Também já ouvi (mas não pude confirmar) que chegou a ocorrer neve em Junho no alto do Marão. Mas isso já acho muito dificil.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 14:35)

cm3pt disse:


> De facto em 1988 eu ainda não vivia em Vila Real. De 2010 por acaso não me lembro. Talvez não seja assim tão raro mas achei estranho porque este ano por exemplo no Alvão quase não nevou, Na serra lembro bem de neve em Maio. Também já ouvi (mas não pude confirmar) que chegou a ocorrer neve em Junho no alto do Marão. Mas isso já acho muito dificil.


Em março de 2018 nevou em Vila Real, como se pode ver neste vídeo (acho que foi na Tempestade Félix ou na Gisele, se não estou em erro):


----------



## tomalino (31 Mar 2020 às 14:39)

Neva também Moncorvo (vídeos de Viviana Leonardo):


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2020 às 14:40)

VILA REAL disse:


> Cm3p, não é assim tão raro.
> Na cidade recordo-me bem que nevou a 9 de abril de 1988 ou 1989 Um familiar nasceu nesse dia) e em 2010 nevou na segunda quinzena de Abril.
> No Alvão e Marão já caiu neve no inicio de Maio.


Na segunda quinzena de abril de 2010 a temperatura andava acima dos 20 ºC segundo os gráficos do IPMA, parece-me que poderá ter acontecido é em abril de 2009


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2020 às 14:53)

tomalino disse:


> Neva também Moncorvo (vídeos de Viviana Leonardo):


As árvores já completamente vestidas e cobertas de neve é de facto uma visão invulgar, especialmente aquelas tílias ao fundo


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 15:01)

Mais imagens da terrinha _roubadas_ das redes sociais...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 15:03)

Um dos pontos do concelho da Covilhã onde mais nevou, apesar de estar a uma cota inferior à da maior parte da cidade, foi no Ferro; freguesia onde se produz bastante cereja...Fotos de João Xavier.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 15:11)

E para finalizar...

Minas da Panasqueira (concelho da Covilhã)_Foto de Marco Matias






Sobral de São Miguel (pertence à rede das Aldeias de Xisto, concelho da Covilhã)






O Fundão acumulou bastante...(Foto Breno Ximenes)






E Belmonte também se pintou de branco (foto Paulo Borralhinho)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 15:15)

Boas ...tudo tapado ,chuvinha muita fininha ,com 8.1ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mar 2020 às 15:38)

Nem chuva nem neve. Apenas nublado.
5.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Mar 2020 às 16:24)

Muitos parabéns a todos que viram o elemento branco!  Sei bem como é essa excitação.  Grandes e belíssimos registos dada a altura do ano! Já deu para lavar a vista e respirar um pouco no meio desta barafunda toda! Haja mimos, não só das pessoas mas também da natureza


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2020 às 16:29)

cm3pt disse:


> De facto em 1988 eu ainda não vivia em Vila Real. De 2010 por acaso não me lembro. Talvez não seja assim tão raro mas achei estranho porque este ano por exemplo no Alvão quase não nevou, Na serra lembro bem de neve em Maio. Também já ouvi (mas não pude confirmar) que chegou a ocorrer neve em Junho no alto do Marão. Mas isso já acho muito dificil.


Sim, este ano (e o anterior) foi uma desgraça em termos de neve no Alvão/Marão...sobretudo este ano.
Já ouvi falar nesse episódio de neve em Junho no Marão. Deve ter sido por alturas do Santo António. O ano não sei.
Lembro-me do meu avô dizer que fraco era o Maio quando não se rompia uma crossa... e que em Maio se comem as cerejas ao borralho.


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 16:44)

o Fundão devia promovido a cidade neve é a cidade a mais baixa altitude e mais a sul que conheço que tem sempre os maiores nevões


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Mar 2020 às 16:52)

cova beira disse:


> o Fundão devia promovido a cidade neve é a cidade a mais baixa altitude e mais a sul que conheço que tem sempre os maiores nevões



Talvez seja a Covilhã porque abrange maiores altitudes e maior frequência e a sua encosta vista de baixo e de longe tem tradicionalmente o topo branco todo o inverno


----------



## cova beira (31 Mar 2020 às 17:13)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Talvez seja a Covilhã porque abrange maiores altitudes e maior frequência e a sua encosta vista de baixo e de longe tem tradicionalmente o topo branco todo o inverno




na parte mais alta da covilha neva com mais frequencia mas quando neva no fundão são sempre maiores as acumulações e a cotas mais baixas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 18:27)

Boas...depois de alguma seca ...está de volta a chuvinha magra ,com 8.4ºC ...começou a descer.


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Mar 2020 às 18:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Na segunda quinzena de abril de 2010 a temperatura andava acima dos 20 ºC segundo os gráficos do IPMA, parece-me que poderá ter acontecido é em abril de 2009


Sim, tem razão...deve ter sido em 2009. Foi da parte da tarde.


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 19:11)

cova beira disse:


> na parte mais alta da covilha neva com mais frequencia mas quando neva no fundão são sempre maiores as acumulações e a cotas mais baixas




Tens razão, tenho observado isso também ao longo dos anos, hoje tiveram acumulação aos 400m enquanto nós acima dos 550m e com mais quantidade, e em relação ás cotas já ouve vezes mais desfasadas. É um belo microclima, aquela zona entre Valverde / Fundão / Souto da Casa.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 19:18)

cova beira disse:


> o Fundão devia promovido a cidade neve é a cidade a mais baixa altitude e mais a sul que conheço que tem sempre os maiores nevões



O Fundão como está (entalado entre a serra da Gardunha e Serra da Estrela) na base da Serra da Gardunha, quando ocorre neve desde que não sejam entradas do quadrante norte, talvez consiga reter ar mais frio à superfície do que a Covilhã e daí maiores nevões, julgo eu. Afinal, como o próprio nome indica Fundão fica num sítio mais abaixo do que a Serra e a Covilhã fica numa encosta. São só suposições da minha parte.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2020 às 19:22)

É irônico, mas eu era para ter ido para o Fundão no sábado e ficar uma semana, com a história do vírus não pude, portanto não vi neve.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 19:32)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 7.4°c no auriol a 610mts que é a máxima que registei hoje.
Dia prometeu de manhã , mas acabou por ser enfadonho com muitos chuviscos e encoberto que nem deu praticamente para ver a encosta da Serra.
Praticamente sempre assim:









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 19:40)

david 6 disse:


> vi numa página dizer que nevou em Castelo Branco sem acumular



Há um vídeo partilhado na página do "Meteo Trás os Montes", no Facebook, que comprova o fenómeno...


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 19:52)

Em síntese, apesar do água-neve que assisti hoje e de "meia dúzia de flocos mais definidos" (ainda que bem ensopados...) num aguaceiro mais acelerado, considero que foi um dia para morrer na praia...  A neve falhou-me talvez por cerca de 2ºC/1.5ºC, tendo a mínima diária chegado pela manhã aos 3.5ºC.

São situações destas que podem potenciar a neve aqui, mas mesmo assim parece que ainda faltou algum frio em altura desta vez. O vento de leste ajuda a que estes fenómenos ocorram conservando a vida dos flocos, mas de qualquer modo continuo sem compreender porque razão este buraco/eixo Tondela/Santa Comba Dão/Mortágua é tão quente nestas situações.  É nestas condições que no Caramulo ocorre o reverso da medalha isto é passa a nevar mais na vertente sotavento e pouco ou nada na barlavento, como de resto se viu hoje também. No Caramulo a acumulação só era mais expressiva a partir dos 780/800m.

Ao contrário de 2010 em que a precipitação entrou já com frio acumulado e a precipitação provocou a restante descida (após um início de noite de céu limpo), desta vez o motor do frio foram os aguaceiros unicamente, tanto que a temperatura só começou a descer mais a sério assim que a precipitação intensificou, o que é normal devido ao aumentado arrefecimento evaporativo da massa ar superficial, característico deste encontro de massas de ar mais húmidas e quentes com outra mais seca e fria continental.

Por agora novos aguaceiros e temperatura em queda, 7.8ºC


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 20:04)

Zona mais alta do Tortosendo sensivelmente 700m, ao fundo da Imagem está sensivelmente a 400m.




Foto tirada por Graça Garcia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 20:24)

Boas ...já se vê abertas a sul ,nublado e com 7.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2020 às 20:28)

Nesta altura do ano, tal como nos episódios de trovoada, o fator sorte também é muito importante. Às vezes é apenas conseguir “apanhar” o momento da precipitação mais intensa na hora certa e faz toda a diferença.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mar 2020 às 20:35)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Há um vídeo partilhado na página do "Meteo Trás os Montes", no Facebook, que comprova o fenómeno...



Como ainda tenho o relógio pela hora antiga, só saí de casa por volta das 9 da manhã, deve ter nevado entre as 7 e as 8 que é o custume por aqui, a temperatura mínima é atingida sempre por volta das 8, mas os dias já são maiores e agora o sol nasce mais cedo.

Não vi um único floco de neve aqui em CB, hoje , mas por volta das 9 da manhã quando fui comprar o jornal, estava um frio bem bom, o suficiente para me enregelar as mãos.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2020 às 20:40)

Albifriorento disse:


> Como ainda tenho o relógio pela hora antiga, só saí de casa por volta das 9 da manhã, deve ter nevado entre as 7 e as 8 que é o custume por aqui, a temperatura mínima é atingida sempre por volta das 8, mas os dias já são maiores e agora o sol nasce mais cedo.
> 
> Não vi um único floco de neve aqui em CB, hoje , mas por volta das 9 da manhã quando fui comprar o jornal, estava um frio bem bom, o suficiente para me enregelar as mãos.


Eu vi numa página do fb em Castelo Branco, uns flocos de neve por volta das 5 da manhã...


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mar 2020 às 20:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu vi numa página do fb em Castelo Branco, uns flocos de neve por volta das 5 da manhã...


Já vi .
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoTrasOsMontes/

Não consigo ver o vídeo, mas foi feito numa lateral à Sé Con-Catedral, a julgar pelo thumbnail.


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 20:50)

Pelas 6 da manhã, durante a noite nevou mas fraquinho com vento moderado, foi a partir das 5h da manhã que começou nevar mais intensamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2020 às 21:28)

Boas ...já faz mais ,céu limpo ,com 5.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 9.3ºC  e 7.0mm.

De do mês 69.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2020 às 21:35)

Em Várzea da Serra a acumulação ainda foi jeitosa:







A esta hora a neve já derreteu quase toda. A temperatura máxima foi há pouco: 3,8ºC.
3,6mm resultantes do derretimento da neve.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 21:58)

*5ºC*
Recomeça a chuva fraca.

Uns aguaceiros ao fim da tarde elevaram o acumulado para os *3.3mm* (*142mm* em Março)

Extremos do dia: *8.2ºC* / *0.6ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 22:29)

Pela vila do Caramulo julgo:


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 23:17)

Video que apanhei de Almeida, achei interessante:


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2020 às 01:04)

Fotos : (Jorge Barreto )
Fotos: ( Olhar d'ouro )
——————————————
Lamego (520 m.altitude)

31/03/2020
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2020 às 09:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Video que apanhei de Almeida, achei interessante:


Belíssimo!  Há algo de tão relaxante e mágico em ver a neve a cair 
Obrigado a todos que partilharam registos!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2020 às 09:10)

Já estamos em abril pessoal


----------

